# ATM Skimming in Mexico



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Comprehensive article from Krebs on Security July 18, 2015. From the article,

"Several sources in the financial industry say they are seeing a spike in fraud on customer cards used at ATMs in Mexico."

Spike in ATM Skimming in Mexico? â€” Krebs on Security

Well written piece with photos of actual skimming devices. Those that still use a magnetic strip debit/credit card without an embedded micro chip are most at risk. Perhaps another reason in support of a Mexican bank account for those that are here long-term. Mexican banks use the chips which are common in Europe. USA banks have been very slow to adopt the microchip card as they require special readers.


How hard is it to get a skimmer? Just "Google" "ATM Card Skimmer Kit" and you will find that they are easily available for purchase.

From one site FAQ's'

"QO I HAVE PROBLEMS WITH CUSTOMS?
A: 99.9% we can tell you no. In all our experience any time, any buyer don`t had problems with customs.
We mark all items as computer parts, in parcel is USB cables, CD, many electronic elements.
Also skimmer is simple card reader – nothing illegal, just card reader who is designed like ATM “mouth”.
Illegal part is when you start use it for fraudulent activities. But that is to every people own risk.


But why else would you use it????? Scary how easy it is!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good info about avoiding ATM skimming in Mexico.
www.inegi.org.mx/saladeprensa/boletines/2015/especiales/especiales2015_07_4.pdf


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

These devices are getting so slim that it's now virtually impossible to tell whether an ATM has been hacked to glean your card details. The advice, as ever, remains the same: if anything ever looks even slightly suspicious at an ATM, don't use it. It's just annoying that spotting the problem is getting increasingly difficult.

Oh, cover your hand when you press the _PIN_ number pad. It is much more difficult to install a number pad overlay (and not get caught) than a pinhole video camera.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> Good info about avoiding ATM skimming in Mexico.
> www.inegi.org.mx/saladeprensa/boletines/2015/especiales/especiales2015_07_4.pdf


Hmmm. Are you sure the address is correct? The article I see is all about homicides.


----------

